# To those that don't like Penderecki.



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

My cat agrees with you. I personally don't but I've never seen my cat have any reaction to music before.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Ooh, that sounds like the beginning of a neat science experiment. Observe the behavior and vital signs of various animals while they hear various composers and pieces of music. Perhaps it'll be sign of whether a composer is "naturally" likeable or not...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I think I just saw your cat, Manok.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, well, trees like Penderecki, and cats like trees, so now they can all get along.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol. I rather enjoy Penderecki myself, that pic describes my cat exactly.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've owned a lot of cats in my life. Most of them didn't like loud music, but were too lazy to get up and go to another room. They just put there ears back and got that annoyed expression on their face. I had one female that would run for the door if I turned the stereo up!


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ooh, that sounds like the beginning of a neat science experiment. Observe the behavior and vital signs of various animals while they hear various composers and pieces of music. Perhaps it'll be sign of whether a composer is "naturally" likeable or not...


This has been done with (human) babies at least. Not sure about other animals-I fear too many incidentals would get in the way of meaningful results with most animals  Perhaps chimps like music though? Dunno


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Babies prefer milk, too.

Nothing against milk or anything, but I really would prefer a Scotch, s'il voux plait.

My cat, just by the way, has only really responded to music once, and that was when I had my turntable refurbished and played an LP for the first time since I'd gotten her. It was very much like "Hey! That really sounds cool!!"


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I am an admirer of Penderecki's music before his puzzling regression to pseudo-late-Romantic music in the mid 1970s, which I find almost uniformly boring and without much merit at all.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Manok, I wonder what your cat would react to Rossini's Cat's Duet? (<--- click link there)

Basically forget Penderecki, this is loads better, and with a sense of humour...


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

To those who don't like Penderecki I'd say listen to this - not at all like 'Threnody' - more as if it grew out of 2nd Viennese School - eminently listenable.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I like Paderewski...don't know the connection but I do


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Manok, I wonder what your cat would react to Rossini's Cat's Duet? (<--- click link there)
> 
> Basically forget Penderecki, this is loads better, and with a sense of humour...


My cat reacts to anything with other cats, as there is a cat in the room. And then I am scratched. Ok, not scratched, but I do get a mean look before she walks off.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> I am an admirer of Penderecki's music before his puzzling regression to pseudo-late-Romantic music in the mid 1970s, which I find almost uniformly boring and without much merit at all.


Funnily enough, this view is precisely that of my own feline quadruped, Dibble The Cat. Dibble is a harsh critic of the later works, but an advocate of the earlier pieces, particularly the _Magnificat_.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

If you wanted to know. She does not like Thenodies. She also does not like heavy metal.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Funnily enough, this view is precisely that of my own feline quadruped, Dibble The Cat. Dibble is a harsh critic of the later works, but an advocate of the earlier pieces, particularly the _Magnificat_.


lol! your cat's favorite piece is the Magnificat.

I find that amusing.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Funnily enough, this view is precisely that of my own feline quadruped, Dibble The Cat. Dibble is a harsh critic of the later works, but an advocate of the earlier pieces, particularly the _Magnificat_.


Good to know I am in such exalted company!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

To those who don't like Penderecki: ut:


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

violadude said:


> lol! your cat's favorite piece is the Magnificat.
> I find that amusing.


I aim to be of service.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Manok said:


> My cat agrees with you. I personally don't but I've never seen my cat have any reaction to music before.


Well, if your cat generally does not care for music with slow, plodding, near non-existent or actually non-existent bass lines, then Pendercki would come out as disfavored. But that means the cat would also dislike almost the entire body of work by Berlioz as well.

That is one discerning cat you've got there.

Mine draws the line, understandably, at some electronic music... the frequencies beyond human hearing which the animal hears as audibly as someone speaking is audible to us are really either a pain or strongly disorienting.

So, back to Pendercki and Berlioz it is


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> lol! your cat's favorite piece is the Magnificat.
> 
> I find that amusing.


The animal finds those large bathetic choral works a cathartic listen.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

starthrower said:


> I've owned a lot of cats in my life.


You owned cats? I thought it was general knowledge that cats own people...



> Most of them didn't like loud music, but were too lazy to get up and go to another room. They just put there ears back and got that annoyed expression on their face. I had one female that would run for the door if I turned the stereo up!


My cat, or rather, the cat that allows me to live with her and serve her, seems to like it when I play guitar. But it's difficult to say for sure.


----------

